# Anyone Have a Titan XD?



## plowguy43

Just wondering if anyone has purchased one of these with the intentions of plowing with it? I can't find any info online about the Front axle weight rating or any plow manufacturers offering a plow for it yet.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I don't know anything about them, do they even offer a plow package?


----------



## ktfbgb

Saw this and it made me curious so I looked up the truck. Couldn't find a front axle weight rating either.

Snow plow prep isn't an option.
Heavy front springs is an option which I'm guessing is for the diesel powered models.

I read a couple articles by car and driver and another magazine as well as a press release from Nissan all stating that it is between a 1/2 ton and 3/4 ton truck. So the auto mags are now making fun of it and calling it a 5/8 ton truck. 

The Cummins that is available for it is a 5.0 V8 diesel. 

I'm guessing that the front axle weight isn't readily available to consumers because it's not really meant for this type of service? Especially since they don't offer plow package, and Nissan is touting it as a luxury vehicle.

I guess my question is why would you buy one? Not being a jerk, just logically it doesn't make sense to me. List price is $44,000 to $61,000. So same price as a HD truck from the big 3 but it's a lesser truck, with a smaller engine, and less towing and payload. Most likely why, according to car and driver, why Nissan sells as many titans in a year as Ford produces every 5 days lol. Just sayin.


----------



## Avalanche 2500

plowguy43 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has purchased one of these with the intentions of plowing with it? I can't find any info online about the Front axle weight rating or any plow manufacturers offering a plow for it yet.


2016 Titian XD crew cab SL diesel Front axle is 4900 ( lbs).


----------



## FredG

I'm not so sure it would be the good for moving snow. Maybe with some modifications but why bother at that price. They are fast and fun to drive tho.


----------



## boutch

Wow those truck are heavy. It weights as much as a ram 2500 crew cab 4x4 diesel.


----------



## FredG

Good God, I guess they are heavy enough, This could be a player in moving snow,


----------



## plowguy43

Only reason I was asking is I'm looking to pick up a nicer daily driver to serve as a backup if necessary. This popped onto my radar because a local dealer is marking them down 25% off MSRP putting a loaded diesel crew at $35k with a decent warranty as well. Looks like a really nice truck on the interior, exterior is ok.


----------



## JustJeff

Wow those truck are heavy. It weights as much as a ram 2500 crew cab 4x4 diesel.[/QUOTE said:


> Close, but I believe my truck weighs about 7,400 lbs.?


----------



## ktfbgb

7738 I believe is the exact number


----------



## ktfbgb

Sorry 7,678 is the exact weight


----------



## JustJeff

Ya, I knew it was somewhere around there. Thanks.


----------



## JustJeff

plowguy43 said:


> Only reason I was asking is I'm looking to pick up a nicer daily driver to serve as a backup if necessary. This popped onto my radar because a local dealer is marking them down 25% off MSRP putting a loaded diesel crew at $35k with a decent warranty as well. Looks like a really nice truck on the interior, exterior is ok.


That's not a bad price at all for a loaded diesel truck that's heavier duty than a half-ton and comes with a 5 year 100K warranty.


----------



## ktfbgb

Yes that price makes more sense. The 44-60k I saw didn't make sense. But that's what a nice 1/2 ton costs so depending on how it drove that might change my mind on it.


----------



## boutch

I was comparing to my 07 3500, quad cab 4x4 5.9l long bed at 7012 lbs. Wow those newer ram gain some weight.


----------



## JK-Plow

Nissan says they can have a snow plow without any extra equipment or plow package required. They have been saying that since before they were available for purchase. Nissan has an 8 foot Fisher on one of their trucks, painted black to match the truck and also so you don't know what brand plow it is. Local Fisher dealer was telling me about the truck. I don't know if there are any plow dealers that want to work on a mount for them. But from what I understand, they handle the plows with no problem. I've been looking at them.


----------



## TitanXD

Has anyone heard anything new about availability of a plow for these? I wrote to Fisher a couple of months ago but haven't heard anything new.


----------



## rmbrtht

I'm a retired Nissan Master Tech who just purchased a 2016 Titan XD. Talked directly to Nissan Corp. about fitting a plow to my truck. They gave me the same info as JK Plow just stated. I also talked to Western Plow Co. and they said they have developed a plow, but are awaiting Federal Crash Test approval before they go into production.


----------



## TitanXD

Just got word from Fisher, they now have a listing for a plow set up.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Subscribed.....


----------



## unhcp

looks like gas only

http://news.pickuptrucks.com/2017/11/2018-nissan-titan-xd-gets-new-snowplow-package.html


----------



## Brndnstffrd

I like it, I just wish it gave a little more info on the specs. 

I do like fact that it would still be covered by the 5yr/100k warrentee. Also would be nice to be available with a diesel, but I don't see that happening.


----------



## rob lapolt

TitanXD said:


> Has anyone heard anything new about availability of a plow for these? I wrote to Fisher a couple of months ago but haven't heard anything new.


I just had an 8.5 Western MVP installed on my 2016 xd diesel crew cab


----------



## Brndnstffrd

Looks nice! Let's see some more! Thumbs Up


----------



## Soarer

I’ll be picking up a 2017 Titan XD SV Diesel single cab in a few weeks and would like to know what options I have to mount up a plow for medium duty commercial use. I’ll be watching this thread!

I’d like to know the key numbers for the Western setup shown above.


----------



## seville009

Soarer said:


> I'll be picking up a 2017 Titan XD SV Diesel single cab in a few weeks and would like to know what options I have to mount up a plow for medium duty commercial use. I'll be watching this thread!
> 
> I'd like to know the key numbers for the Western setup shown above.


Best thing to do is go to Western's site (or any other manufacturer) and use their match system to see what plows would go on your truck.


----------



## Philbilly2

Soarer said:


> I'll be picking up a 2017 Titan XD SV Diesel single cab in a few weeks and would like to know what options I have to mount up a plow for medium duty commercial use. I'll be watching this thread!
> 
> I'd like to know the key numbers for the Western setup shown above.


Not sure you will get much help on this forum. Mostly the big three here.

Most likely the only one of these trucks that any of us have seen with a plow on it is shown above in the posted picture... and that guy's only post since the day he joined is the picture of that truck. FYI.

I think your best bet is posted above.


----------



## Soarer

I’ve used their match system and it will only pair me up with one of their lighter weight plows. I’m looking for a 8’6” V plow which is “too heavy” for the Titan XD’s front axle. I’m looking into having custom front springs made to support the extra hundred or so pounds. I know the truck is heavy duty enough to push it, it’s just a matter of a stiff enough front spring to hold the weight.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Soarer said:


> I've used their match system


.
Hopefully one of the western dealer guys will chime in on this.

Btw, doesn't mean it can't be done. Plow and truck manufacturers just won't recommend it


----------



## tpendagast

Dogplow Dodge said:


> .
> Hopefully one of the western dealer guys will chime in on this.
> 
> Btw, doesn't mean it can't be done. Plow and truck manufacturers just won't recommend it


This is true

I remember in 03 when the new ram body style came out, I couldn't find a plow authorized to put on a quad cab dually v10 for some reason

I had a western put on and it ran fine 
There just wasn't any "official" authorized plow for it.

But to be fair I had plows on my 78 f150 and 84 high Sierra and I'm pretty sure there was no website to match plows back then

I've had plows put on FG, FESP and other Fusos that weren't "approved" either


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

The western dealer I buy from offered to make "a truckside for my truck" when I thought about upgrading to a more modern plow. Western doesn't make it, but they will create one for me. Pretty sure it was $500 plus material, but it was a few years back, and I can't remember specifics


----------



## tpendagast

Dogplow Dodge said:


> The western dealer I buy from offered to make "a truckside for my truck" when I thought about upgrading to a more modern plow. Western doesn't make it, but they will create one for me. Pretty sure it was $500 plus material, but it was a few years back, and I can't remember specifics


What truck


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

tpendagast said:


> What truck


----------



## AesSedai

Soarer said:


> I'll be picking up a 2017 Titan XD SV Diesel single cab in a few weeks and would like to know what options I have to mount up a plow for medium duty commercial use. I'll be watching this thread!
> 
> I'd like to know the key numbers for the Western setup shown above.


Sooo... Western does make a frame for your truck for the MVP3 (you can put either the 7'6" or the 8'6" on this same frame, doesn't matter which). However, it is recommended not to go above the 7'6" MVP3 plow. While there is only a difference of 55lbs between the 7'6" and the 8'6", it _may_ cause an issue with warranty on the truck. The other thing to keep in mind, the tips on each end of the plow, because it is that foot longer, could end up potentially sitting very close to the road on your truck as opposed to the 7'6". With you putting stronger springs on your truck it may not be issue though.
My dealer is actually located about an hour or less North of you,in Poughkeepsie. Let me know if you want me to PM you my number and I'll be happy to walk you through a few things.


----------



## tpendagast

Dogplow Dodge said:


> View attachment 190527


OOOOoooo old school

you know what you need? Those rookie poles on your plow with running light to match you're running boards!..

I remember when the "old guys" in the 80s used to run lights on their trucks like they were "big rigs", your truck kinda reminds me of that.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

tpendagast said:


> OOOOoooo old school
> 
> you know what you need? Those rookie poles on your plow with running light to match you're running boards!..
> 
> I remember when the "old guys" in the 80s used to run lights on their trucks like they were "big rigs", your truck kinda reminds me of that.


Truckers called them " chicken lights"

Here:

https://www.waywordradio.org/chicken-light-trucks/


----------



## ksingh7304

2019 XD Gas with 8 feet HD Snowex. Southwest Michigan, plowed today almost feet of snow at multiple locations. No complaints.
Previous truck was F350 single cab with Blizzard plow and 1500 Chevy crew cab. Traded both in for this XD Crew Cab and Titan fills in for both the heavy duty and light duty part.


----------



## TitanXD

I put an 8’ Fisher HD2 on my 16 XD Diesel 2 seasons ago. Not recommended but I am out of warranty anyway. So far no problems. Only issue was waiting for Fisher to create a harness for the LED lights.


----------



## tpendagast

TitanXD said:


> I put an 8' Fisher HD2 on my 16 XD Diesel 2 seasons ago. Not recommended but I am out of warranty anyway. So far no problems. Only issue was waiting for Fisher to create a harness for the LED lights.


Man 
I wouldn't mind seeing some video of that rig plowing


----------



## cjames808

Nissan is discontinuing the Diesel version. So sad. Toooo many problems with the newly designed engine and tooo much trouble for service at dealerships. Only diesel the techs have seen.


----------



## m1lkman

cjames808 said:


> Nissan is discontinuing the Diesel version. So sad. Toooo many problems with the newly designed engine and tooo much trouble for service at dealerships. Only diesel the techs have seen.


I do own a 2016 Nissan Titan XD Platinum Reserve and although I went through a lot of early adopter "growing pains", the powertrain is pretty good. Just dumb stuff like door seals leaking, rear third brake light cracking, ECM re-programs, overzealous torque limiting from the PCM/TCM and the dreaded "dead pedal" etc had me back and forth to the dealer for a bit. I find the tranny shifts rougher than say an F-150 and more similar to my 2016 Ram 2500 Diesel. I have had zero engine or transmission issues issues, just the rough shifting.

*Pros:*
-Reliable Diesel power plant - It has been used in the camper and vocational industry since 2013. So it was a proven design. Yes you will read some people on the forums have broken a crank but honestly, take it with a grain of salt. I have 100k with frequent heavy towing without issues. 
-Aisin Transmission is a hardcore tranny for this truck.

*Cons:*
-Semi floating axles. They really should have sourced the fully floating sister ones from American Axle for the small cost difference.
-Tranny shifts rough unless loaded. (not a dealbreaker for me as I need it to tow)
-Fuel economy (loaded and empty)- Same or a bit worse towing as it's big brother the 6.7 found in the Ram. (biggest disappointment for me for when I towed out to the East Coast of Canada from Ontario with a 10 000lb trailer)
-Not many plows designed for it due to owning such a small market share of the truck market.

All in all, I would not hesitate to plow with it however I would expect to maybe do more maintenance on the front end. (axle seals, bearings etc)

Next year I will be re-entering the commercial plow industry as a sub-contractor. I think I will want to get a 3/4 ton from one of the big 3 to have a larger selection of plows to choose from and to address some of my points above. 

Milks


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Milks, welcome to p/s. good info / don't be a stranger Thumbs Up


----------



## m1lkman

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Milks, welcome to p/s. good info / don't be a stranger Thumbs Up


Thank you!!! Happy to be here!


----------



## duraplow

I just recently purchased a '16 XD Platinum Reserve with the Cummins, have been stuck choosing either a Fisher, Snowex, or Hiniker plow. Truck has a 2" rough country level kit with Bilstein 5100s.


----------



## Nascar24

2017 Nissan Titan XD CTD 7.5' Western Enforcer


----------



## m_ice

Nascar24 said:


> 2017 Nissan Titan XD CTD 7.5' Western Enforcer
> View attachment 224024


Nice


----------

